# [solved]Mehrere Programme laufen nicht mehr...

## buthus

Hallo,

ich weiß eine vernünftige Fehlerbeschreibung ist das A und O, allerdings fällt es mir dieses mal wirklich sehr schwer den Fehler zu beschreiben.

Aber vielleicht könnt Ihr mir trotzdem helfen.

Seit längerer Zeit kann ich egal unter welchem WM kaum noch Programme starten, wie zum Beispiel Evolution, Firefox, xterm, eterm usw.

da ich auch keine einzige Konsole starten kann, kann ich euch keine Fehlermeldung posten. Das einzige was mir übrig bleibt ist den WM zu schließen und die "eigentliche" Konsole zu benutzen. Allerdings kann ich von dort ja keine Anwendungen öffnen die einen X-Server benötigen (oder doch?)

Ich hab nun schon mehrere updates probiert in der Hoffnung das wieder Besserung einkehrt, ebenfalls habe ich revdep-rebuild ausgeführt, aber dennoch bleibt dieses seltsame Verhalten.

Also was kann ich tun um meinen Fehler einzugrenzen? Welche Dateien oder Ausgaben können weiterhelfen?

Was würdet Ihr nun machen?

Vielen Dank!Last edited by buthus on Sat Nov 29, 2008 7:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Du kannst eterm auch aus einem nackeligen Nix-X-terminal starten:

```
startx /usr/bin/xterm
```

Dann hast du zu mindest auch ne Fehlermeldung...

----------

## Finswimmer

Oder mit DISPLAY=:0 firefox

Natürlich als User, der auch eingeloggt ist.

Tobi

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

na das klingt ja mal nach einem sehr ärgerlichen Problem.

Hast du schonmal geschaut, ob das Problem nur mit einem bestimmten Benutzeraccount auftritt? Oder anders gefragt, hast du die gleichen Probleme mit einem frisch erstellten Benutzeraccount ebenfalls?

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe. Ich hab nun mal den Tipp von franzf probiert.

Ergebnis es gibt dort keine Fehler. Dort kann ich aus der Konsole alle Programme starten problemlos.

Wechsel ich jedoch wieder in KDE, Gnome oder Fluxbox kann ich kein einziges Programm starten....

Könnt Ihr euch daraus ein Reim machen?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Klingt merkwürdig.

Beschreibe doch mal ein wenig was nicht passiert :) Wird der Pc langsamer, ruckelt die Maus? Verwendest du Compiz oder sowas?

Hast du vielleicht keinen Festplattenplatz mehr frei oder der gleichen? Oder einen anderen Speicherfresser (free -m)? Führe doch mal top von der "normalen" Konsole aus...

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

top reiche ich heute Abend nach, bin gerade auf der Arbeit.

Also Plattenspeicher ist ausreichend vorhanden, eine große CPU Auslastung ist auch nicht zu spüren (zwischen 3 und 10%)

Compiz hab ich nicht am laufen.

Unter KDE 4.1 sieht man kurz das jeweilige Symbol am Mauszeiger hüpfen, welches dann nach einer kurzen Zeit wieder verschwindet.

Bei Fluxbox habe ich auch conky laufen, dort sieht man kurz das, das angeforderte Programm einen Task öffnet der aber nach 1 bis 2 Sekunden wieder verschwindet.

Was zudem noch seltsam ist, das sich Opera als einziges Programm zwar öffnen lässt, aber nicht wie gewohnt im Vordergrund erscheint, sondern hinter den automatisch gestarteten Eterm Fenstern mit centerim und ncmpc.

Aber weder centerim noch ncmpc lassen sich bedienen.

Eines noch:

In meinem conky habe ich unter anderem auch eine Status Anzeige von MPD, diese spinnt jedoch total falls MPD aktiv ist: Dort springen im Sekundentakt alle Musikstücke durch, die in der MPD Datenbank hinterlegt sind, obwohl dieser nicht in der Play-Funktion ist.

Ich kann leider nur so schwammige Beschreibungen geben...

Falls es hilft ich benutze den ~x86 Zweig, daher kann es sehr gut sein, das ich ein oder mehrere Bugy-Pakete in meinem System habe.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Du kannst mal prüfen, ob es hilft, in der .xinitrc oder einem anderen Autostart (von KDE, GNOME, Fluxbox,...) ein Programm einzutragen (zum Beispiel natürlich auch ein xterm oder Konsole oder sonstwas in der Art, oder alternativ auch nur ein touch im home-Verzeichnis)

Hilft es, wenn Du mit Strg+Alt+F? auf ein VT wechselst, dort _nichts_ machst, und dann gleich wieder mit Strg+Alt+F7 (oder wo auch immer X bei Dir läuft ^^) zu X wechselst? Möglicherweise bekommt X einfach nicht den Fokus...

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

das mit der .xinitrc muss ich noch probieren, danke für den Hinweis.

Das wechseln per Strg+Alt+Fx bringt keine Änderung, hab ich schon des öffteren probiert.

 Auch der Tipp von Polynomial-C brachte leider keinen Erfolg. Der Useraccount scheint keinen Einfluss auf das Problem zu haben.

----------

## franzf

Hast du denn schon den Tipp von Finswimmer ausprobiert?

```
DISPLAY=:0 xterm
```

alternativ

```
xterm -display :0
```

natürlich während eine XSession unter deinem User läuft, das Kommando aber in einem non-X-terminal absetzen!

Das startet dir nämlich auf dem entsprechenden Display das Programm. Du solltest dann auch Fehler sehen!

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

bei 

```
xterm -display :0
```

kommt

```
bash: 0: command not found

xterm Xt error: Can't open display:

xterm DISPLAY is not set
```

wenn ich den Doppelpunkt weglasse kommt wenigstens ein Fehler weniger:

bei 

```
xterm -display 0
```

kommt

```

xterm Xt error: Can't open display:

xterm DISPLAY is not set
```

Ich habe mich dazu bei KDE eingeloggt und bin dann in die Konsole gewechselt und habe die Befehle ausgeführt, sollte doch so richtig sein, oder?

Alternativ habe ich noch 

```
DISPLAY=:0 xterm
```

 probiert, aber auch da, das selbe verhalten ebenfalls musste ich die Doppelpunkte weglassen und danach Fehler wie oben.

Kann der nvidia Treiber einen weg haben?

----------

## firefly

probiers mal mit 

DISPLAY=":0" xterm  :Wink: 

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

ergibt folgendes:

```
xterm Xt error: Can't open display: :0
```

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

muss mich entschuldigen habe den Doppelpunkt mit dem "|" der in der Konsole geteilt ist verwechselt.   :Embarassed: 

Also nun kann ich euch die gewünschte Fehlermeldung mitteilen:

Bei xterm:

```
X Error of failed request: BadName (named color or font does not exist)

Major opcode of failed request: 45 (X_OpenFont)

Serial number of failed request: 14

Current serial number in output stream: 15
```

Bei firefox:

```
The program 'firefox' received an X Window System error

This probably reflects a bug in the program

The error was 'BadName (named color or font does not exists)'

(Details: serial 877 error_code 15 request_code 45 minor_code 0)

(note to programmers: normally, X errors a while after causing it.

To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line option to change this behavior. You can get a meaningful

backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
```

Andere Programme bringen dann ähnliche Meldungen.

Also ok anscheinend stimmt was nicht mit den Farben oder Schriften, was würdet Ihr jetzt machen?

Danke!

Edit: Scheint dieser Bug zu sein, ich werde mal die Vorschläge probieren und mich dann wieder melden.

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

so nun ist schon mal ein Fehler behoben und meine Programme öffnen sich wieder.   :Very Happy: 

Hab 

```
Section "Files"

FontPath     "unix/:-1"

EndSection
```

aus der xorg.conf entfernt und nun laufen die Programme wieder. 

Es bleibt zwar noch der Fehler, das sie nicht im Vordergrund starten aber das wird dann wohl an einer fehlerhaften xorg-server Version liegen...

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

----------

